# water dragon or ackie



## joshwall (Jul 16, 2010)

i was in my friends I.T and he has persuaded me slightly to egt a water draog i will have the room but i want an ackie which do i get?


----------



## joshwall (Jul 16, 2010)

bump!


----------

